# Thinking aqbout trying out kayaking



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I just sold my cape horn and was thinking about giving the kayak thing a try. I'm pretty big, about 6'1" and 260 or so. From the stuff I've seen on the internet, a lot of bigger guys like the ocean kayak drifter. anyone here have one or can recommend something similar? im not looking to spend a whole lot, I've found the drifter online at under 600 and thought i might be able to find a used one cheaper than that.



also, where do yall normally fish? Do you stay inshore in the bays or go offshore? if you go offshore, how far do you go? 



whats the biggest fish you have caught? you ever feel like the bigger fish will tip the kayak over?



thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fish out of gulf shores and Orange Beach mostly. I fish both back bay and offshore and have been about 7 miles offshore in my yak fishing the rigs. I fish out of a O.K. prowler big game. I have caught some pretty large fish from my yak including sharks upward of 150lbs. and have never felt like i would be tipped over. Fish tackle that is appropriate for kayak fishing and you should never have a problem.I like rods from 6 1/2 to 8 feet long to help get around the bow or stern when fighting a fish. Keep your setup simple and try not to put too much stuff onboard in the case that you do flip. I have 2 flush mount holders, 1 on each side to the side of my seat and a single scotty power lock centered in front of me. In addition i can hold 2 more rods in the rear scuppers located in the bottom of the large storage well behind me. I could put more rod holders on but then i would be overloaded. I currently do not have a depth finder but am planning on installing a GPS/depthfinder soon. If you do get one and want to go fish with someone give me a shout.

Chris


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for the info Chris, when I get mine I'm gonna have to take you up on that, I fish mostly out of Orange Beach too.


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

OK kayaks are a very nice choice but i think you would LOVE a hobie outback or revo here the biggest fish ive caught out of my outback a 50 in bull red by navarre pier


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I've also got a prowler big game. Very stable and has a lot of load capacity. You guys are killing me, making me think of spring kayak fishing!


----------



## offshore64 (Sep 30, 2007)

those outbacks look nice, but they also look like they are about a grand more than the drifter angler edition. but thats an awesome looking red!


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

shoot the peddles are deff worth it...it dosent matter if your in flat calm seas or in 3-4 with 40mph head winds you go a certain speed, also the hands free is soooooooo nice....just saying you sould just test one at least....im only 16 and waited and saved till i had the money to get mine and its worth every penny


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Biggest fish, 35 lb Cobia, 39 inch Mahi, 40 Inch Red, 42 inch King plus several sharks that did not get measured.

I regularly go out in the Gulf but there were days that I honestly feel I may not have gotten back without Hobie technology due to the wind and current shifting and turning against me.

Drifter and Prowler Big Game are both excellent boats. Test drive them before you buy because they are wide boats and can be difficult to ppaddle for some people.

Good luck.

Ted


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with testing several boats before committing as one model may be alright for some but not for others. I've been in several models and my favorites so far for the type of fishing I do are the prowler big game and malibu X-factor. Both are extremely stable, offer plenty of storage without having to add hatches and such, and are very maneuverable for big yaks. I'm 5' 8" and weigh around 175lbs. so I'm not a very big guy but I can easily handle these 2 models.

I've been in a couple hobies and they were nice but didn't quite have the feel or arrangement I preferred. I would still look at them though as you may find them just right for you. It also depends of course on how much you are wanting to spend.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never been in the drifter butI hear they are great. You should PM Razzorduck and ask him,I believe thats what he has.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

check with Pensacola Kayak & sail, they should be having a demo day sometime in march . that way, you can test several different yaks . that's how i picked my Ride 135 .


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

In addition to Pensacola Kayak and Sail, go to Key Sailing on Pensacola Beach. Located on the sound side (Quietwater Beach) just after you go through the toll booth. They rent and sell Hobie 'yaks, and you can take one for a test drive. Ask them if they have any used or demo models that they want to sell. You can save some $$$ going that route.

IMHO, the Hobie with the Mirage Drive pedal system can't be beat. But as has been mentioned previously, you should test drive a few different models and find the one that you like and you are comfortable in. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

At 260 lbs the Drifter will be a wet ride..meaning you will have water in the boat and under your butt. I am 220 and always have some water sloshing around. I elavated my seat with a 1" pad to keep my backside drier. You may want to look into the Cobra fish/dive and some of their other models. Better payload capacity ie drier ride. That being said.. I love my Drifter..very stable and handles rough water very well...I still need to learn getting back in with big waves.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Got my OK Prowler 1.5 years ago a love it. Spend most of my time fishing at Navarre Beach in the Gulf within a 2-mile radius of the old pier where mytop catches have been 61lb 5.5ft blacktip shark, 40lb59in king and a 21lb 39in redfish. Had a 125-140lb 7ft tarpon split the hook, and I popped the line when a 7ft mako ate my 17-20lb king, but I never felt any fear of it tipping due to the fish pulling me over. The Gulf is where the big fish are so I have always fishedthere, but I did try inshore fishing last year and the 1st speck I ever caught was a 23-incher. It is a nice change of pace and much less work in the sound.

I tried out quite a few different kayaks. I really liked the stability of the big game prowler, but sacrificed a little speed and I am a small guy so I didn't need feel it was a fit for me.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The Drifter was designed for big guys - it would work for you and the price is right.However, it is an older design and Ocean Kayak has come out with better models that also are designed for big guys. Malibuand Cobra are other good brands to check out. Testing them out in person is really the only way to go. I have an OK Prowler and then bought a Hobie Revolution. The Revo always goes in the truck first...

If you fish a lot out of Orange Beach, go to Gulf Shores Kayaks- 3865 Gulf Shores Pkwy. Chris will hook you up.www.gulfshoreskayaks.com (251) 948-9257.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

get on it man. yak fishing is great, you'll love it. i fish out of a liquid logic manta ray 12'. buddy i bought it off of was about you're size exactly. my next yak will be an ok prowler trident 13 or a big game. i do a lot of river fishing too, so i don't want to go bigger than that, but if you're considering offshore i would go big and possibly consider a hobie. peddling out there is easier than paddling.


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the plug Ferd, I recommend the Malibu x Factor and nobody will touch their lifetime hull warranty. I'D shy away from the hobie for multiple reasons. Youll also find the xfactor will paddle easier than the Big game. Big Game is a fine platform just very slow. Come see me and we can demo one just about any time


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

What are the multiple reasons you would shy away from the hobie? Because you like to have a padlle in your lap while you fish? Or because you like to paddle agaisnt wind and never ending current...do you know how impossible it is to fish a piece of structure with a paddle kayak in current??? I bet I know the number one reason you would shy away from hobie...because you dont sell them. Get a hobie or wish you had one!


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

> *[email protected] (1/31/2009)* I bet I know the number one reason you would shy away from hobie...because you dont sell them. Get a hobie or wish you had one!




wow what a totally lame comment.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Yea I guess I was a little defensive about the hobie...I just want everyone getting into the sport to have the best experience possible! Im pretty passionate about the peddle yaks and fishing....I seriously dont know anyone who has tried one and bought a paddle yak instead.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello, you can call me Ashley.

tell you what, I'll put my Ride up against your Hobie in a little race .

the one stipulation- we'll be racing backwards !


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Play nice people. We all know that Hobie makes a fine kayak, but so does Malibu, OK , WS, etc.I have an OK Prowler and a Hobie Revo in the garage, there are things about the Prowler that are superior to the Revo. The point is that if you are interested in getting into the sport, it is best to do some research, go check them out and get the best boat that fits your budget. Hit your local dealers and make an informed decision.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I will probably beat you going backwards...I have a paddle dude! I would alsol ike to challenge you to a race going forward...but you have to hold a fishing pole!


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

O.K. this is going to be long! First Ferd very good answer and verytrue. Second I don't sell Hobie Because I consider it an inferior product! Very neat very wellMarketed, but poorly engineered and poorly stood behind! and here is the rest of the *<U>story</U>* !!!!! I don't put this out here to bash Hobie owners or Hobie boats just as a reference to those wishing to be *INFORMED* when someone wants a Hobie Regardless of their troubles I gladly sen them to *FHBC or 5RO.* and very true the hands free aspect is neat and in some situations invaluable.. But I'll tell you right now I have sold a number of Malibu X Factors to Hobie owners who have sold their Hobies For some of the reasons below and none of them have regretted it.

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36px; LINE-HEIGHT: 43px">

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36px; LINE-HEIGHT: 43px"><U>http://www.ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/hobieworkinprogress.html</U>http://ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/hobieunplugged.html

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 36px; LINE-HEIGHT: 43px"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">http://www.ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/hobieunplugged.html

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">http://www.ftlauderdaleyakfishingclub.org/cult/cult.html

<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14px; LINE-HEIGHT: 17px">http://www.hobiecat.com/community/viewforum.php?f=11&sid=d9f48832a74f80c46cc60f4c622d8492


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a big game and the last adjective I'd give it is <U>slow</U>. I can cruise just as fast as anyone else who fishes with me in everything from Hobie's, Malibus, etc. It also maneuvers very easily for a big yak and I wouldn't trade mine for anything. Thereare a lot of great kayak manufacturers and until you try out several models you won't know which one is right for you.

The best thing you can do is go try them out yourself and take everything you read here with a grain of salt; except those who want to argue over which is better, I'd ignore those altogether.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I doubt hobie is the best kayak out there...I just think it is the best for "FISHING". Good points though...this person definetly has some input for what kayak to buy but as you guys said its personal prefrence. Even with all the faults listed (none of which I have had a problem with), I think it would still be better to go with hobie just because of the hands free ability. When other kayaks start making this feature I will take a look. I cant wait to be able to chase after that turtle or ray this spring and be able to fire my jig at the same time!


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

The perfect fishing kayak has not been designed yet. Every design is a compromise - and quite honestly, you can fish out of just about any kayak...


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

<TABLE id=kayakDetailTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top align=left><TH>

Ocean Big Game Specs

LENGTH</TH><TD>

As you can see below the two kayaks are very close in both size and ability their prices are about Identical The warranties not even close! and there are many more options for the xfactor verses the PBG. But as suggested you should paddle several I find the fit thats best for you.

12' 9" / 3.9 m</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TH>WIDTH</TH><TD>34" / 86.4 cm</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TH>WEIGHT</TH><TD>69 lbs / 31.3 kg</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TH>MAX CAPACITY</TH><TD>

550-600 lbs / 

Warranty 3 yrs
</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top align=left><TH></TH><TD><P align=left>*X-Factor specs*<P align=left><TABLE><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class=specLbl noWrap>Length:</TD><TD noWrap>14' 4"</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=specLbl noWrap>Weight:</TD><TD noWrap>62 lbs</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=specLbl noWrap>Width:
(at beam)</TD><TD noWrap>33"</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=specLbl noWrap>Depth:
(from waterline)</TD><TD noWrap>4.75"</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=specLbl noWrap>Footrests:</TD><TD noWrap>Deluxe Adjustable
Track System</TD></TR><TR vAlign=top><TD class=specLbl noWrap>Max. load:</TD><TD noWrap>

625 lbs.

Warranty Lifetime</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><H4></H4>


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

I think there is so many problems listed because it is such a popular kayak. I don't think there is a better fishing kayak on the market.


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FLSalomon (2/1/2009)*The perfect fishing kayak has not been designed yet. Every design is a compromise - and quite honestly, you can fish out of just about any kayak...


Very true Sir!


----------



## highbars (Oct 2, 2007)

<DIV class=Quote>*FLSalomon (2/1/2009)* <HR class=hr noShade SIZE=1>The perfect fishing kayak has not been designed yet. Every design is a compromise - and quite honestly, you can fish out of just about any kayak...</DIV>That Malibu Stealth looks like the perfect kayak.


----------



## wajdi (Jan 26, 2009)

Not gonna knock anything, just tell ya'll what we have and what we think. Both my wife and I have drifters. We love 'em. Usually take them in the gulf south of Dauphin Island. Yeah, they're a wet ride, but it IS kayaking. They're barges though, so if you want to race, get something else. They're rated for a 550 lb payload though, and with my fat rear, that makes a difference. We've been out with swells in excess of six feet with no problems, other than a bunch of folks on the beach watching. I've got mine set up with an anchor trolly, rodholder up front, with a milk crate and ice chest in the tankwell. They're pretty roomy as well. Like I said, we love 'em.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I have been a member of this forum for a long time. I mostly lurk because of the many other forums that I watch and I cannot write on all of them. I have always been thankful that kayak anglers did not fall prey to the bashing and flaming that are common on other parts of the PFF. I was also glad that P'cola kayak anglers were not like other kayak anglers on KFS that like to bash and flame their colleages. I guess I was wrong and that it was only a matter of time before we got infected.

For years now my standard response to the question about what kayak is best has been to test them all and then to list the local dealers for each. This is regardless of the fact that I am a happy owner of two Hobies. We all know that kayaking is a personal sport. Some want wide and stable, others want narrow and long. Some want bells & whistles, some want bare bones. Test a bunch of them and then choose the kayak you want. 

One thing I have noticed is ALWAYS THE CASE -- everyone wants their first kayak to be INEXPENSIVE. Of course they do. They don't know for sure if they will like the sport and laying down thousands seems reckless. I agree. I have owned several used kayaks (OK Scrambler, OK Scupper Pro, Mainstream) all under $1000 and I loved every one of them. None were perfect and neither are my Hobies.

For a major dealer in the area to write a massive post bashing a competing product is totally out of line. I have to admit, after referring a ton of people to you to test drive and assess your products, I have just lost a lot of respect. That is not what this sport is about. We earn the respect of others by answering questions as fellow kayak anglers, not as dealers looking to make a sale.

If anyone wants to praise their favorite brand (Yak, Seat, Paddle, Reel, Rod, whatever) go for it. If you want to answer questions, go for it. But bashing and flaming is not what this sport is about. 

Let's get back to fishing, and helpful advice and brotherhood. Save the a$$ kicking for tournaments and kayak wars where deeds speak louder than words.

Ted


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

A few things i can do in the revo that i cant or wont bother trying in the scrambler. 

Slow troll a couple baits while trying to catch a fresh bait and not become a tangled mess.

Acontrolled drift under peddle power with two rods fishedoff the back, while working a top dog of to the sides.

Checking dock after dock after dock in the intercoastal for reds.

Get in casting range fast enough with rod in hand for a cobia.


----------



## rhumbrunner (Sep 27, 2007)

I was going to p.m. this but in light of an apology from tex I thought it would be better put in Public. I am not sure if this comment is or was meant for me *"For a major dealer in the area to write a massive post bashing a competing product is totally out of line"* but if it was ,it was mearly a production of truth to an asked question by the other poster [email protected] My initial response was simple and I did not bash anybody I merely copied and pasted for those to lazy or unknowing to look in the right places! This was done in an effort to better educate tex and any one else considering Hobie. I don't need to bash Hobie their record stands for it self in many different forums it has a cult following and some of the members lash out and attack anybody who dosn't revere their boat!

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl17_lblFullMessage>My original post!

"Thanks for the plug Ferd, I recommend the Malibu x Factor and nobody will touch their lifetime hull warranty. I'D shy away from the hobie for multiple reasons. Youll also find the xfactor will paddle easier than the Big game. Big Game is a fine platform just very slow. Come see me and we can demo one just about any time "


Tex started the bashing with his attitude 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl18_lblFullMessage>"What are the multiple reasons you would shy away from the hobie?I bet I know the number one reason you would shy away from hobie...because you dont sell them. Get a hobie or wish you had one!"



This was clearly not the case. I have sent many people to where they could go and purchase a hobie or any other boat I do not carry. Sure as a new dealer and a struggling business (like many in this industry) I would like to make a sale. Fact is I have sold 2 x-factors since sat afternoon and 1 x-13 so business is picking back up. This poster is one of the many with the Hobie attitude, a self righteous, I'm better than you cause i have a hobie, believes he's a better fisherman because of his hobie (Statements he's made in unrelated posts) He created an attack on my credentials and my buisness and my character. Well I defended it as was my right. The truth is I stand on Customer satisfaction as you can ask any of my previous customers, I support my local clubs with $1000s of dollars worth of merchandise off my own back, I have gotten no help from myReps or distributorswith regards to this, it comes straight from my bottom line. To my knowledge I don't have one disattisfied customer out of nearly 70 boats sold sinceJul 08. This postonly demonstrates the massive amount of Ignorance that abounds every where these days. and it usualy starts with a keyboard cowboy! It's also the reason I usually don't post mucharound here unless my name is broughtup or if some one asks a specific question and I am able to answer it.The truth is Iusually stockmore accessories related tokayak fishing than ANY OTHER single shop in the area and I have alot to offer.Now I have grown weary of explaining my self So the rest of ya'll can chuck as much rocks and mud as you feel nessacary this is the last post on this thread. My apologies to the original poster for the derailed post. and Thanks for the apology "Tex"


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

I never said a word until a kayak dealer said dont buy a hobie! Since this was your last post on this thread does that mean I can bash away with my bad attitude without you responding...my guess is no since you couldnt leave this thread alone....dont worry i cant leave it alone either. Is there anyone on this forum who actually owns a hobie that does not swear by it? I should have posted this response in a place you would never see it...like a fishing report. Dont call me out on the public forum after I ended the situation....my hobie type attitude will dominate your malibu type attitude everytime...call me a keyboard cowboy if you wish but come March-November you will only see me posting good honest advice and pictures/reports of monster fish! Dont even try to argue this post...the customer is always right!


----------

